# Taishan tractor



## Big Don (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello 
I have a 2009 taishan tractor I believe it’s a ts354. I have a major oil leak I think it’s my rear main seal would anyone have a parts breakdown for the engine. I would like to order the parts before I take it apart. I’m looking for the part number for the seal. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I see TaiShan no longer. They are called Titan now I believe. Made by Shandong. Maybe this will help widen your search. I found reference to a TS254 but not a 354.
Search "shandong tractor parts" and you may get lucky on a aliexpress for instance.


----------

